# Frage an die Frauen !!!



## sprotte (6. September 2005)

Hallo,  


     mal eine Frage an die weiblichen Langstrecken-Biker(innen).  


 Meine Freundin wird bei längerem Sitzen im Sattel immer total wund. Sie fährt aus hygienischen Gründen immer mit einem normalen Slip, kein Tanga und einer Slipeinlage.

      Nun haben wir schon gehört, dass Frauen ganz ohne drunter fahren und sich vielleicht noch mit Melkfett einschmieren. 

      Stimmt das ???

      Wie fahrt Ihr denn ???

      Für ein paar Tipps wären wir Euch sehr dankbar !!!

      Viele liebe Grüße und sturzfreies Radeln wünschen 


 Eva+Andi !!!


----------



## rephase (6. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar männlich, aber meine Frau hatte auch schon die Probleme. 

Also: Meine Frau hat sich auf jeden Fall mal einen gescheiten Sattel gekauft, der speziell für Frauen gemacht ist (Aussparung im kritischen Bereich). Die Sache mit dem "naggisch drunter" fahren funktioniert schon, allerdings muss deine Freundin auf Unterwäsche nicht verzichten. Sie sollte darauf achten, dass der Slip (egal ob String oder normal) keine Nähte im Schambereich aufweist (daher kommt auch das "unten ohne" -Fahren, weil keine Nähte), denn die können ganz schön wehtun (auch bei uns Kerlen!). Auch sollte sie mal das Polster ihrer Radhose checken, ob es schon "plattgesessen" ist. das soll nicht heissen das deine Freundin Übergewicht hat, eher hat das was mit Polsterqualität zu tun. Dies war bei meiner Frau auch der Fall. Sie hat jetzt seit 2 Jahren zwei hosen von Gore die echt genial sind (die sind ihr Geld echt wert). 
Die Sache mit der Vaseline.. hmmm, weiss nicht so recht. Klar, da rutscht's an der Reibestelle besser, aber die Reibung ist trotzdem da und nach zwei Stunden im Sattel ist auch die Vaseline weg (zieht bei Wärme in die Haut ein). 

Viel Glück  und viel Spass euch beiden

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (6. September 2005)

ich (weiblich) fahre immer ohne Wäsche. An "wehleidigen" Tagen benutze ich zusätzlich Hirschtalg. Bei einer Bikehose habe ich an einer empfindlichen Stelle eine blöde Naht, die ich auch mit Hirschtalg einfette und seither keine Probleme mehr.
Habe weder auf dem MTB noch auf dem RR einen speziellen Frauensattel.
Meine eine Bikehose ist von Vaude (Verena, einfach super), die mit der Naht von einer Schweizer Firma, deren Namen ich vergessen habe (machen auch schöne Trikots).
Achja - ich kam mit Gore Bikehosen überhaupt nicht klar!!!


----------



## Easy (6. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich fahre ebenfalls unten ohne!

Nur bei der kurzen Feierabendrunde vielleicht mal ein String, aber auf keinen fall einen normalen Slip. Ich habe keinen Frauensattel, habe aber lange gesucht, bis ich einen passenden Sattel für meinen Wertesten gefunden habe. Bei den Hosen habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit Gonso gemacht. 

Vorbeugend hilft noch Creme (am besten Babywundsalbe mit Zink und Panthenol) mit 2 Tropfen Teebaumöl vermischt.   

Und wenn mal was wund ist, hilft ein Blatt Breitwegerich leicht zerrieben. Das ist kein Witz - ein altes Hausrezept 

easy


----------



## rephase (6. September 2005)

Also ich denke, da muss man aus den vielen Tips das beste für sich raussuchen und ausprobieren. Vaude haben wir keine Erfahrung mit.. Auf jeden Fall finde ich die Gonso-Hosen nicht toll, da mittlerweile 3 Stück kein Polstereffekt mehr haben (Bei meiner Frau und mir).  
Der Sattel ist glaube ich das wichtigste.. 

Gruss
Markus


----------



## Coffee (6. September 2005)

hi ihr,

also ich fahre schon meines bikelebens unten ohne *gg* also mit richtiger bikehose OHNE zusätzlich unterwäsche. bei touren ab über 3 stunden benutze ich sitzcreme.

nach 6 biketagen (alpencross) täglich 6 stunden und mehr im sattel kann ich sagen das NIX wund ist ;-)


grüße coffee


----------



## ZeFlo (6. September 2005)

... das wichtigste wurde ja schon gesagt, nämlich mit OHNE unterwäsche.
hochwertige, frauenspezifische hose sollte es sein. die mittlerweile  anatomischen sitzpolster unterscheiden sich doch ziemlich...

sehr empfehlenswert sind sugoi damen hosen, super verarbeitung und passform, sehr gute nicht zu dicke (windelgefühl..) sitzpolster. ansonsten assos, allerdings dickeres polster (kann die optik stören   ) komfort extrem gut...

ob nun frauensattel nötig ist sollte SIE er"fahren" können, ein guter händler hat dafür testsättel parat. in meinem bekanntInnenkreis fahren der grossteil 'nen flite, maxflite, wtb sst-k (den es leider nicht mehr gibt) oder fizik vitesse. alles relativ straff gepolsterte sättel ohne ausparungen ...








 ein weicher sattel ist ein "schlechter" sattel, setzt sich durch, behindert die durchblutung. am besten ist ein subjektiv harter sattel. sattel testen nie in alltagskleidung, radhose ist ein muss.

zu den salbungen wäre aus meiner erfahrung anzumerken: keine fette oder talg, sondern nur spezielle sitzcreme (assos ist da die beste...). die modernen hosen/polster dürfen mit max 40° gewaschen werden, da werden nur die cremes sauber ausgewaschen, der rest verklebt mit der zeit die polster...

ciao
flo


----------



## dubbel (6. September 2005)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> ... das wichtigste wurde ja schon gesagt, ...


ich fasse trotzdem mal zusammen: 
- sattel mus zum hintern passen
- guter einsatz in der hose, nix drunter
- fetten etc. nach belieben
- position auf dem rad muss stimmen

und: 
druckstellen liegen oft am sattel / sattelstellung, 
scheuerstellen normalerweise an der hose / einsatz.


----------



## langlang (6. September 2005)

sicherheitshalber stellt er die Frage auch im Rennrad Forum.   

guckst du 

seltsamerweise fahren dort mehr mit Unterwäsche....  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## swe68 (6. September 2005)

langlang schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> seltsamerweise fahren dort mehr mit Unterwäsche....
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



hat mich auch gewundert


----------



## husky.se (6. September 2005)

karboni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> 
> mal eine Frage an die weiblichen Langstrecken-Biker(innen).
> ...




soll das ne verarsche sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiermannFreund (6. September 2005)

Wieso?
Kennst Du/hast Du keine Frauen/Freundin die Rad fährt???


----------



## BikinPie (6. September 2005)

Hey Biermann ! Ich glaube Husky.se wundert sich über die Tatsache, dass die Freundin mit Slip und Slipeinlage fährt - wurde doch extra schwarz gemacht. 

Mich wundert das auch bzw. wundert es nicht, das da allet wund wird nach einigen Stunden. Man sollte dies sicherlich mal überdenken. 

Gruß


----------



## husky.se (6. September 2005)

BiermannFreund schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso?
> Kennst Du/hast Du keine Frauen/Freundin die Rad fährt???



wahllemgone hat recht...und ausserdem bin ich selbst ne frau und denke dass der typ der den thread erstellt hat entweder sich nen blöden scherz erlaubt hat oder notgeil ist....   



schlimm genug, dass es leute gibt die mit unterwäsche biken, aber es wird sich sicherlich keine frau freiwillig mit ner slipeinlage bestücken wenn sie biken geht. leute lasst euch doch nicht so verarschen


----------



## Netbiker (7. September 2005)

Bin zwar männlich, aber das gilt für beide Geschlechter:
Überprüft mal, ob ihr auch wirklich gerade und bei beiden Sitzknochen am Sattel sitzt. Also nicht schief oder so. 
Und ob es euch im Fahrbetrieb irgendwo hin zieht, also nach links/rechts, sodass ihr dann schief am Rad sitzt.
Solche Sachen sind erfahrungsgemäß sehr oft der Grund, warum es zu Reibereien (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ) kommt.
Sitzen die Leute wieder gerade, verschwinden die Probleme von selbst!


----------



## sprotte (7. September 2005)

Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,  


      zunächst möchten wir uns über die erstaunlich vielen gut gemeinten und hilfreichen Antworten bedanken !  


 Wir hatten diese Frage hier gestellt, weil wir kaum Kontakt zu anderen Bikern haben und ich, ohne Fett und mit Baumwollslip Tagestouren von bis zu 300 Km mache oder manchmal 12  15 Stunden im Sattel sitze und noch nie Probleme diesbezüglich hatte. Für mich war es normal, dass man(n) oder auch Frau einen Slip drunter trägt. Aber nun wissen wir ja Dank Eurer Hilfe Bescheid. Außerdem fährt meine Freundin erst seit zwei Jahren, durch mich beeinflusst, Rad und da sind dann auch noch kaum eigene Erfahrungen vorhanden.

 Wir werden von Euren Tipps verschiedenes ausprobieren und das Problem sicherlich in den Griff bekommen. Ob die Radhosen dann beim Waschen mit nur 30 oder auch 40 Grad wirklich sauber werden bleibt nach wie vor die Frage.  


      Also vielen Dank noch mal und allzeit sturzfreies Radeln !!!

      Viele liebe Grüße von Eva+Andi !!!


----------



## swe68 (7. September 2005)

karboni schrieb:
			
		

> .....
> 
> Wir werden von Euren Tipps verschiedenes ausprobieren und das Problem sicherlich in den Griff bekommen. Ob die Radhosen dann beim Waschen mit nur 30 oder auch 40 Grad wirklich sauber werden bleibt nach wie vor die Frage.
> ....



warum denn nicht? Es gibt ja auch genügend schöne Wäsche, die nur mit 30°, bzw. sogar nur mit der Hand gewaschen wird.
Nur bei Pilzerkrankungen oder ähnliches wird ausdrücklich nahegelegt, die Wäsche bei mind. 60° zu waschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## würfelglück (7. September 2005)

karboni schrieb:
			
		

> Ob die Radhosen dann beim Waschen mit nur 30 oder auch 40 Grad wirklich sauber werden bleibt nach wie vor die Frage.


Sauber ja, hygienisch sicher nein. 
Zwischen 30° und 40° in der Waschmaschiene fühlt sich fast jedes Bakterium und insbesondere die feuchtigkeitsliebenden Individuen ín ihrem Dasein berechtigt und werden weiterhin auf der Radhose wohnen. Ähnliche Verhältnisse finden sich vermutlich auch während der Fahrt am Allerwertesten. Normale Detergenzien werden nicht ausreichend desinfizieren. Der Verdünnungseffekt dürfte marginal sein.
Wer also keine Probleme hat kann "oberflächlich rein waschen" und sich einfach keine Gedanken über mikroskopische Unter(hosen)welten machen.
Wer zu Pickeln oder Schlimmerem am Gesäß neigt oder sich und seine Unterhosen nicht ausreichend clean emfindet sollte ggf. Hose und Gesäß desinfizieren, wie auch immer. Ich vertrage normale Desinfektionssprays wie z.B. Kodan oder Dibromol auch auf jeglicher Haut. Da lebt nix mehr, zumindest für die Zeit der Tour.
Wie gesagt - eigentlich sind die meisten Viecher trotzdem egal.

Gruß von Würfelglück

Nachtrag: Ich benutze Radunterhosen die wohl nur aus Baumwolle und Elastan bestehen. Die überleben eigentlich so 55° bisher ganz gut. Das ist für die Bakterien zum töten nicht genug, aber wenigstens keine Vermehrungstemperatur. diese 55° muß bei mir eigentlich jede Kleidung ertragen.


----------



## cab (7. September 2005)

Hei Karboni,

am wichtigsten: die Slipeinlage weglassen. Das hält kein Po aus!!!
Und gegen evtl. in der Wäsche wohnendes Getier hilft das Tiefkühlabteil des Kühschranks (1 - 2 Tage, ist auch probates Mittel gegen Milben in Kuscheltieren etc.). 

hth
cab


----------



## Netbiker (8. September 2005)

Wo hier doch alle schreiben, dass bei 30-40° die netten Viecherln und so net sterben.

Wäscht ihr alle ohne Waschmittel? 

Waschmittel heutzutage haben, grade für die Buntwäsche und so (also bei niedrigen Temp.) allerlei antimikrobielle Zusätze usw. Außerdem wird durch das Waschmittel der pH-Wert des Wassers stark in den alkalischen Bereich überführt, was ja für manche dieser Tierchen auch den Garaus bedeutet. Pilze leben ja oft im sauren Mileu.


----------



## Deleted3300 (11. September 2005)

Ich denke nicht, dass Waschen bei 40°C nen Problem ist.
Wie Netbiker schon sagte, durch die von ihm geschriebenen Gegebenheiten verreckt so und so das Meiste (die Enzyme von den Bakterien reagieren schon auf pH-Schwankungen von 0,5 sehr kritisch). Die ganz resistenten bleiben eben. Aber wenn ihr wüsstet, was auf euren Händen, Füßen, eurer Zunge etc durch die Gegen kreucht und fleucht - da wäre euch eure Radhose "egal". 

Das soll jetzt kein Aufruf zu fleckigen Radhosen sein, aber ich denke, dass die Wäsche bei 30°C oder 40°C völlig ausreicht, da Bakterien eben völlig normal sind, das ist Teil unsres Lebens. 

Anders sieht es dann aus, wenn man Pickel bekommt, oder eben Infektionen etc... DANN macht ne andre Wäsche durchaus Sinn...

Wer meint, sein Zeugs mit Kochwäsche desinfizieren zu müssen, gehört bestimmt zu den Schlaumeiern, die auch antibakterielle Müllbeutel kaufen!   

Ach ja, und grade deswegen, weil immer alles so steril sein muss, entwickeln sich in Krankenhäusern z.B extrem resistente Keime, die dann eben NICHT mehr zu beseitigen sind, weder mit Alc, noch mit Antibiotika etc. Man muss IMMER mit der Evolution rechnen!

Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn:

Lasst die armen Tierchen leben, die machen euch nichts. #

gruß,
reno


----------



## caroka (11. September 2005)

karboni schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,
> 
> 
> zunächst möchten wir uns über die erstaunlich vielen gut gemeinten und hilfreichen Antworten bedanken !
> ...





Habt Ihr nicht kapiert, dass den beiden geholfen ist. 
Wollt Ihr Euch jetzt noch über's Waschen und Mikroorganismen auslassen und was rein und sauber ist. Das kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Macht mal langsam

Caroka


----------



## Deleted3300 (11. September 2005)

caroka schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr nicht kapiert, dass den beiden geholfen ist.
> Wollt Ihr Euch jetzt noch über's Waschen und Mikroorganismen auslassen und was rein und sauber ist. Das kann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
> 
> Macht mal langsam
> ...




Hallo? Geht´s dir noch gut? Das wurde oben im Fred angesprochen, und es ging auch um Hygiene. Wie wär´s wenn du mal langsam tust, und alles nochmal durchließt?

Ich danke für dein Verständniss,

reno


----------



## Jan Itor (11. September 2005)

Ich wasche meine Radkleidung für längere Lebensdauer mit der Hand und einem geeigneten Handwaschmittel. Abschließend wird ausgespült mit Sagrotan Hygiene-Wäschespüler. Kostet knapp 10 cent extra, aber ist hautfreundlich und effektiv.


----------



## sprotte (12. September 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,  


 wir hätten ja nie gedacht, dass wir mit unserer Frage eine solche Diskussion auslösen würden und haben uns mal an verschiedenen Stellen informiert.

 Etwas teurere Radhosen von namenhaften Firmen haben diesen antibakteriellen Schutz im Sitzpolster, der beim Waschen über 40 ° C seine Wirkung nach und nach verlieren soll. Auch durch das Einfetten verliert dieser Schutz seine Wirkung. Hinzu kommt, dass viele diesen antibakteriellen Schutz (Gift für Haut und Körper) nicht vertragen, also allergisch reagieren. Hierzu bitte klicken. http://www.oekotest.de/cgi/ot/otgp.cgi?doc=28051

 Bei uns war es so, dass meine Freundin eigentlich nur mit mir Rad gefahren ist, weil es nun mal nicht ihr primäres Hobby ist und dann immer Hosen von mir getragen hat, die ihr etwas zu groß waren. Ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass jemand durch eine gepolsterte Radhose wund werden kann. Ich weiß, schön blöd !!! 


 Wir haben also eine gute Damen-Radhose von Gonso gekauft, ist ja auch nicht so einfach zu Saisonende noch eine in XS zu bekommen und sind am Samstag eine 210 Km-Tour, sie ohne Slip, gefahren. Die Hose sitzt perfekt und sie hat auch nicht mehr so stark gerieben. Nur leider hat Eva die chemischen Wirkstoffe im Sitzpolster nicht vertragen und stark allergisch reagiert. Nun werden wir mal sehen, ob wir dieses Zeug rausgewaschen bekommen. 


 Sattelverstellung hat auch nichts gebracht, hatten wir aber schon lange vorher mal getestet, genauso wie drei andere Sättel. Vielleicht kommen wir ja noch zu einem positiven Ergebnis und haben Erfolg mit der ganzen Rumprobiererei. 


 Aber wie gesagt, der eine ist da sehr empfindlich und der andere eben nicht. Ich habe nur ganz billige Radhosen aus dem Grabbeltisch und fahre immer mit Baumwollslip und ohne Einfetten und hatte noch nie Probleme dieser Art. Toi, toi, toi, ich hoffe es bleibt auch so. 


 Dann nochmals vielen Dank für die zahlreichen gut gemeinten Tipps, allzeit fröhliches und unfallfreies Radeln und viele liebe Grüße von

      Eva+Andi !!!


----------



## dubbel (12. September 2005)

nackig fahren.


----------



## sprotte (12. September 2005)

... oh sorry, Link noch mal !!! 

http://www.oekotest.de/cgi/ot/otgp.cgi?doc=28051


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sprotte (12. September 2005)

http://www.oekotest.de/cgi/ot/otgp.cgi?doc=28051


----------



## Netbiker (12. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> nackig fahren.


Hättest wohl gerne.

Dabei war eh erst kürzlich im dt. Fernsehen ein Bericht über "Nacktradler" zu sehen...


----------



## hubabuba (12. September 2005)

Musst Du dubbel nicht erzählen. Er war der Hauptdarsteller.


----------



## swe68 (12. September 2005)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Musst Du dubbel nicht erzählen. Er war der Hauptdarsteller.



ach ER war das! 

danke für den interessanten Link (Ökotest). Ich ärgere mich auch immer über die antibakterielle Ausstattung und vermeide das, wo es nur geht. Hatte bis jetzt keine allergischen Reaktionen, aber ich wasche meine Bikehosen immer vorm ersten Tragen. Ich denkem mit häufigem Waschen bekommt ihr einen Teil der Schadstoffe raus.


----------



## husky.se (12. September 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> nackig fahren.



bei dem letzten straßenrennen was ich gefahren bin ist bielefelds "legende"  erni mitgefahren.....  der drängt sich immer in öffentliche veranstaltungen und ist dabei splitterfasernackt. ein flizer sozusagen   
3 runden hat er geschafft beim kriterium   ......dann wurde er rausgeschmissen


----------

